# Sears Spyder 44



## Stickman77 (May 15, 2009)

I just picked up a Sears Spyder 44 single speed, gold in color.  It has the original Allstate cheater slick on the back but the front rim has a different profile and an unmarked tire.The cool thing is, it has an early Persons Leopard Solo Polo.  Would the seat be an original option for the bike or added by the owner?  I'll try to post pics later!

Jamey


----------



## balloontirecruiser (May 15, 2009)

Hi there,

The seat is definitely period and a possible add on by the sounds, though it may likely not have been factory equipped with that seat. Great find, those leopard solo polo's are hard to come by.


----------

